# Überarbeiteter Buffed Look



## Omidas (6. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

Grad heute auf Buffed gekommen und mich kurz verwundert umgeschaut  Habt ja auf das 2 Spaltenlayout umgestellt.
Finde ich vom Aussehen sehr gut und wirkt für mich viel angenehmer sorum. Habe mich gleich ein wenig umgesehen um
mich dran zu gewöhnen^^ Dabei sind mir ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen:


Bei den Featured Top News noch eine 6te mit rein nehmen damit der leere Platzt gefüllt ist


Eine neue Filteroption um sich nur die LEsernews anzeigen zu lassent *top*
 Hätte aber als Vorschlag das besser an die eh schon bestehenden Filteroptionen für die News gesetzt.
 Artikel sortieren: 	aktuelle heißeste Filter: Buffed-Artikel User- Artikel Ansicht als Liste
spart etwas Platz und ist leicht intuitver

Paar Punkte aus der linken Spalte sind leider komplett verschwunden, oder ich bin einfach nur blind.
Blasc
Blasc-crafter
Fansite Banner
Das hat auf der Leiste aber kaum noch Platzt. Deswegen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll das Dropdown -Menü, welches nun
an den Spielen hängt an diese Leiste anzubinden.

Community
-Foren
-MyBuffed
-IRC

Datenbank (nur angezeigt wenn das Spiel eine solche hat)

Guides (nur angezeigt wenn das Spiel eine solche hat)
-Guides
-Klassnblog (nur angezeigt wenn das Spiel eine solche hat)

Addons 
-Blasc
-Blasc-Crafter
-Addons (nur angezeigt wenn das Spiel eine solche hat)

(Buffed) Media
-Buffed-Show
-Buffed-Cast
-Spiele Videos

Buffed (und/oder Services&Shop)
-Shop
-Fansite Banner
-Premium
-Magazine
-Abo

Games

Archiv

Dadurch hat man auch gleich die 3 Links oben neben der Suche sinnvol eingebaut 


Farbgebung beim Header
3 Zeilen, 3 verschiedene Farben. Vielleicht die ein wenig angleichen 


So das wars was mir aufgefallen ist. Sieht gut aus und hoffe es wird weiter ein wenig entschlackt auf der Seite


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Juni 2011)

Auf die Schnelle: Danke für die Hinweise, das Update läuft noch, daher ist die Navi noch nicht final aufgespielt. Die anderen Punkte schauen wir uns noch in Ruhe an, wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juni 2011)

Weiß nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist aber irgendwie passt die Seite nicht komplett rein, sie ist wie unten Links angeordnet und der Rest im Browser ist blau, sieht stark hässlich aus


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Juni 2011)

Die Seite ist zentriert, bei Auflösungen bis 1280 Breite aber an der linken Seite, da rechts davon Werbung ist. Bei größeren Auflösungen siehst du, dass sie zentriert ist.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juni 2011)

Hmm naja gut das ist blöd, muss ich wohl mit auskommen


----------



## Aquania (6. Juni 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht mehr häufig hier und jetzt grad nur zufällig weil es der Tag mal zulässt, aaaaber da ich damals auch gemeckert hab: Dieses Design gefällt mir nun ausgesprochen gut  Viel aufgeräumter und ansprechender.

Das zweite blaue waagerechte Menü unter dem Logo und den Spiele-Kats könnte man auch noch mit Dropdowns belegen, falls andere User nun nicht mehr durchsteigen und/oder die Inhalte nicht finden.

*Thumbs up*


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Juni 2011)

Aquania schrieb:


> Das zweite blaue waagerechte Menü unter dem Logo und den Spiele-Kats könnte man auch noch mit Dropdowns belegen, falls andere User nun nicht mehr durchsteigen und/oder die Inhalte nicht finden



Danke für das Feedback  Wir haben es nicht probiert, aber ich fürchte, dass zwei Reihen mit Dropdowns zu viel wären und der Überblick flöten gehen könnte. Mal sehen, was noch an Rückmeldung von anderen Usern kommt!


----------



## Orthrus (6. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Die Seite ist zentriert, bei Auflösungen bis 1280 Breite aber an der linken Seite, da rechts davon Werbung ist. Bei größeren Auflösungen siehst du, dass sie zentriert ist.



Hallo ans Team,

benutze auf dem Lap eine Auflösung von 1366 in der Breite, Seite befindet sich trotzdem links und nicht zentriert.
Wohin ist nochmal das alte Menü vom linken Rand hin? Suche bisher vergeblich...
Bislang seh ich in der neuen Gestaltung noch keine Vorteile.
Läßt sich die Seite nach erfolgreicher Umstellung wenigstens vernünftig (und nutzbar!)
auf einem Smartphone anzeigen?
Nebenbei, im ersten Moment dachte ich es handelt sich dabei um ein Darstellungsproblem meines Browsers
und hab ihn gleich nochmal ohne Addons gestartet.
Eine Info auf der Startseite wär nicht verkehrt.


Wünsch Euch noch viel Spaß & Erfolg beim "basteln"...


----------



## naero (6. Juni 2011)

Hey,
das neue Design gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Habt ihr gut gemacht. 
Ich denke die Seite ist inklusive der Werbung zentriert. Das heisst wenn jmd nen Adblocker benutzt dann wird diese nicht zentriert erscheinen.
Schön ist auch die neue Topbox. Wirklich sehr gut.
Ein Bug noch, bei mir verschwinden die Icons der Spiele wenn ich z.B. auf die WoW Seite gehe. Firefox 4.

Viele Grüße

*edit*
Ich werd die Seite gleich mal auf meinem Android testen.

Funktioniert super, die Werbung schiebt sich nicht mehr über das Menü. Einzig die aktuellen Feeds über dem Bluetracker laden ewig. Vielleicht ist da aber meine gerade schwache 3G Verbindung für verantwortlich.


----------



## Omidas (6. Juni 2011)

Ne 2 Droppdown Reihen wären zu viel.
Man könnte sich aber überlegen das so zu machen wie ich Vorgeschlagen habe.
Nur noch um 2 Weitere Menüs erweitern:

Alle Spiele (Immer die aktuelle Auswahl halt)
-Alle Spiele
-WoW
-War
-Aion
-etc

Feeds

Dann könnte man die obere Leiste sogar ganz weg fallen lassen 
Und es wäre Zukunftssicherer. Wie man grad am einbringen von Buffed in der Spiele Leiste sieht ist der Platz dort
sehr begrenzt und es wird mit jedem neuen Top Spiel nicht leichter es dort rein zu kriegen.

Aber das nur als Vorschlag. Die von mir erwähnten felhlenden Links sind ja auch so gut unter dem Buffed Drop Down 
gut untergebracht.


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt das neue Design auch super viel besser als das Alte.
Bei mir wird die Seite auch perfekt und ohne Einschränkungen angezeigt!


----------



## iffs (6. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir gut vorallem der Buffed knopf oben rechts, nur das das ganz bischen link am Rand klebt:S sonst is alles supi


----------



## Sunyo (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist es auch links angeordnet - nervt extrem (1440x900 / Windows 7 / Firefox 4.0.1) 
Und vielleicht könnte man noch etwas gegen den blauen Hintergund machen.
Ich finde auch, dass die Überschriften der Artikel eine Nummer zu groß geraten sind.


----------



## Thufeist (6. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Die Seite ist zentriert, bei Auflösungen bis 1280 Breite aber an der linken Seite, da rechts davon Werbung ist. Bei größeren Auflösungen siehst du, dass sie zentriert ist.



Ich benutze die Auflösung 1680*1050 und bei mir ist die Seite sowohl mit als auch ohne Werbung nicht wirklich zentriert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juni 2011)

ich dachte erst die seite ist nicht richtig geladen weil die navigation links gefehlt hat. genau diese vermisse ich jetzt


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich dachte erst die seite ist nicht richtig geladen weil die navigation links gefehlt hat. genau diese vermisse ich jetzt



Das war der älteste Krampf, den wir seit dem Launch mit uns rumschleppen und auch, oder vor allem auf Userfeedback hin schon seit Jahren abtreiben wollten. Jetzt ist es passiert. ^^
Wegen der Zentrierung: Das Prüfen wir, benötigen bei Euren Angaben aber zur besseren Bearbeitung auch die Angabe der Auflösung und vom Browser (ink. Version) und wir freuen uns auch weiter über Euer Feedback.


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Juni 2011)

Die Navigationspunkte vom linken Rand befindet sich entweder als Flyout unter den Spielen/buffed in der ersten Ebene oder in der 2. Ebene. Weggelassen wurde nichts, außer ein oder zwei kleine Punkte, die eh nicht benutzt wurden.

Die Zentrierung der Seite prüfen wir noch mal, aber soweit ich das sehe, passt sie. Bitte nicht vergessen, dass es am rechten Rand zwei unterschiedlich breite Versionen des Skyscraper genannten Werbemittels geben. Die Seite ist so ausgerichtet, dass es auch bei der breiten Version mittig ist.

Falls etwas komisch aussieht, bitte erst mal Strg+R drücken, da noch Teile des alten Codes im Cache sein können. 

@Omidas: Das muss ich noch mal durchdenken, intuitiv hakt da was, aber ich kann es grad nicht konkret fassen 

@naero: Die neue Seite ist deutlich entschlackt und schneller, allerdings können externe Services wie der Bluewatch oder Werbung die Performance bremsen. Leider können wir die externen Server nicht steuern... schade. Aber: Für mobile Geräte arbeiten wir noch an der angekündigten Spezialversion, die noch mal schneller und auch in der Darstellung optimiert wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juni 2011)

@ stangl
das die navigation noch da ist weiß ich , ich meinte viel mehr das sie nun nicht mehr links ist 
ist für mich einfach eine gewohnheitssache . ich bin kein Mensch der Veränderungen so sehr mag^^
Aber eure seite sieht wirklich toll aus, deutlich aufgeräumter


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @ stangl
> das die navigation noch da ist weiß ich , ich meinte viel mehr das sie nun nicht mehr links ist



Jo, verstehe ich und die Aussage war auch gar nicht speziell auf dich gemünzt  Wollte nur sagen, dass alle Punkte und zusätzliche vorhanden sind. Dass eine gewisse Umgewöhnung nötig ist, kenn ich ja von mir, aber mittlerweile treffe ich schon sofort den Foren-Link


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

Kommt da noch was in den Background?


----------



## Nisbo (7. Juni 2011)

FF 4.0.1 mit Win XP (auf Arbeit gibts halt nix anderes)
Seite ist bei mir auch nicht nicht zentriert sondern komplett linksbündig.
Auflösung 1280er Breite und ich habe die Werbefreiversion von Buffed.

Weiterer Bug ist beim schreiben von Antworten zu Kommentaren. (zugegeben dieses System hasse ich abgrundtief, lieber ein System ohne Verzweigungen wie hier im Forum denn so sieht man nie wo es was neues gibt)

Also wenn man auf einen Kommentar antwortet hat man auch ganz linksbündig ein klitzekleines Feld.
Trägt man dann dort seinen Text ein und will auf den Antworten Link klicken dann scheint da wohl das AJAX zu spinnen, evtl auch JavaScript Problem in Zusammenhang mit Überprüfung der Länge des Textes (könnte übrigends auch länger gemacht werden) Auf jeden Fall funktioniert der Link nicht. Also STRG+A --> STRG+C --> F5 --> nochmal auf antworten klicken --> STRG+V und dann geht der Link. K.A. ob es am onchange event liegt (wobei das sollte auch bei copy paste funktionieren) oder woanders dran kann ich nicht sagen, habe nicht in den Quelltext geschaut und auch nicht den w3.org Validator genutzt.

Zum Layout selber, wenn es dann in der Mitte sitze kann ich nur sagen "gut gemacht".

Also jetzt viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche ^^

Was evtl noch geändert werden könnte ist der breite Rahmen zwischen der Buffed Menü Leiste ganz oben und dem Seiteninhalt. Vermutlich ist dort ja die Werbung, aber könnte wie gesagt locker um diese Höhe reduziert werden:

http://www.buffed.de/static/gfx/header/logo.png


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juni 2011)

@Stangl & ZAM

Kann es sein, dass es inkl. dem Werbelayer zentriert ist?

Ich habe keinen Unterschied im linken Abstand, egal ob eingeloggt (premium) oder nicht. Wird die Werbung bei Premium "nur" nicht geladen aber der Platz trotzdem reserviert?

Getestet mit:

IE9 auf W2K8 x64 (1680x1050) und auf FF 3.6.17 auf Vista x32 (1440x990)


----------



## Stanglnator (7. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kommt da noch was in den Background?



Nein. Grafiken bremsen die Performance, wir wollen die Geschwindigkeit optimieren. War ja nach dem Relaunch immer wieder Wunsch der Community.


----------



## Stanglnator (7. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es inkl. dem Werbelayer zentriert ist?



Ja: "Bitte nicht vergessen, dass es am rechten Rand zwei unterschiedlich breite Versionen des Skyscraper genannten Werbemittels geben. Die Seite ist so ausgerichtet, dass es auch bei der breiten Version mittig ist." Aber: Wir schauen es uns ja noch an, da die Unterscheidung für Premium offenbar noch nicht klappt.

Kommentarfelder: Die Kollegen sind schon dran


----------



## Nisbo (7. Juni 2011)

OK laut w3.org
http://validator.w3.org


ist noch einiges zu tun
http://validator.w3....=Inline&group=0

aber es werden langsam weniger ^^

So eine Designumstellung ist auch immer ein riesen Aufwand, mein Beileid an euch


----------



## Telkir (7. Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich den Wegfall der linken Navigation. Allerdings bin ich etwas verwundert, wie der Grundsatz der einfachen Leserlichkeit eines Textes von der neuen Artikelbreite ignoriert wird. Nicht umsonst werden Tageszeitungen und Magazine mit einer sehr schmalen Textbreite gedruckt. Zudem wird auf ein angenehmes Schriftbild mit ausreichend Durchschuss geachtet. Nur wenn Zeilen ausreichend Abstand zueinander haben, wird das Auge nicht behindert, wenn es einen Text erfassen soll. 

Das neue buffed-Layout ist mittlerweile in der Artikelbreite doppelt so breit, wie es für Zeitungen/Magazine empfohlen wird (Vgl. 120 Zeichen zu rund 60 Zeichen). Den Zeilensprung fehlerlos und beiläufig zu schaffen, wird damit immer schwieriger. Dabei will ich nicht sagen, dass man die Beiträge nun nicht mehr lesen kann. Allerdings verlangt es mehr Aufmerksamkeit vom Leser, bewusst und unbewusst. Das Lesevergnügen sinkt somit rapide. Dazu trägt auch die geringe Schriftgröße (9px) bei. Alle Online-Ausgaben von Tageszeitungen nutzen 10px und mehr für den Fließtext, mit entsprechendem Durchschuss. Das hat zum Vorteil, dass die Beitragsbreite größer sein kann (weniger Zeichen auf gleicher Breite) und mehr Platz des Monitors genutzt wird, und gleichzeitig wird die Anstrengung des menschlichen Gehirns beim Erfassen des Textes so gering wie möglich gehalten.

Ein weiteres "Problem" der erhöhten Seitenbreite stellen die Artikelbilder dar. Da die Bilder nun ebenfalls um rund 20 Prozent breiter sind, wuchs auch die Höhe der Bilder proportional mit. Bevor ich als Leser also zum Fließtext komme, muss ich das Mausrad oder die Scroll-Leiste nutzen; noch mehr als zuvor.

Mein Vorschlag wäre die geringe Verbreiterung der rechten Spalte, um die dort bereitgestellten Informationen nicht mehr auf 3-4 Zeilen ziehen zu müssen (siehe mehrzeilige Top-Themen). Hierdurch würde die Hauptspalte wieder etwas schmaler. Gleichzeitig stiege die Lesbarkeit des Fließtextes ungemein, wenn der Schriftgrad leicht erhöht würde.


----------



## Kafka (7. Juni 2011)

Also das sieht mal böse grausig aus! Dachte erst Buffed wurde gehackt und da hat wer das Layout durcheinander gewurschtelt, aber wenn das wirklich absicht ist, ist es ein derber Fail! Selten sowas unübersichtliches gesehen, z.b. die Forenticker sind viel zu klein usw.


----------



## iffs (7. Juni 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Also das sieht mal böse grausig aus! Dachte erst Buffed wurde gehackt und da hat wer das Layout durcheinander gewurschtelt, aber wenn das wirklich absicht ist, ist es ein derber Fail! Selten sowas unübersichtliches gesehen, z.b. die Forenticker sind viel zu klein usw.



Ansichts sache :S, ich find gut.


----------



## Stanglnator (7. Juni 2011)

Wer sich wundert: Strg+r drücken, Cache leeren. Wenn das Layout "geschossen" aussieht, sollte das helfen.


----------



## Orthrus (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo ans Team!



> Die Navigationspunkte vom linken Rand befindet sich entweder als Flyout unter den Spielen/buffed in der ersten Ebene oder in der 2. Ebene.



Die Navigations-Leiste mag ja etwas "Old Fashioned" sein, aber worin der Vorteil ist, Menüpunkte auf die ich vorher direkt zugreifen konnte,
nun an verschiedenen Stellen verteilt im Dropdown-Menü zusuchen, erschließt sich mir nicht.
(Mir ist schon klar, daß mit dem Verzicht ein Platzgewinn einher geht, aber man hätte vermutlich auch die Leiste ein- oder ausblenden können)

Eine Zentrierung hab ich bis jetzt nicht festgestellt (Auflösung 1366x786, Win 7, Firefox 5.0 & 4.0.1, Opera 11.11, Chrome 11.0.696.77).
Stört mich pers. auch wenig, da ich im FF oft mit geöffneter Sidebar arbeite und die Breite entspricht genau dem rechten Rand incl. der Werbung 

Apropos Werbung...
Ihr verzichtet auf den Background:



> Grafiken bremsen die Performance, wir wollen die Geschwindigkeit optimieren



als Ausgleich für das erhöhte Flash-Aufkommen in den Bannern?
Ich hab in einem anderem Thread schon mal angemerkt, daß ich als "Gratis-Nutzer" Werbung für legitim halte.
Aber: das "Flash-Karoussell", welches gestern eure Seite schmückte, läßt auch mich zu Adblock Plus greifen...


Es grüßt der Orthrus


----------



## Stanglnator (7. Juni 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> wie es für Zeitungen/Magazine empfohlen wird (Vgl. 120 Zeichen zu rund 60 Zeichen).



Nun ist das hier Online und nicht Print (da spielt Typoraphie eine andere Rolle), außerdem 20% schmaler als im im Forum (bzw. 20% weniger Zeichen) bei gleicher Schriftgröße. Klar ist das Leseverhalten und Empfinden individuell, aber nachdem es im Forum problemlos klappt und andere Webseiten teils noch deutlich breiter laufen, sehe ich keinen dringenden Handlungsbedarf. Wir haben aber ein Auge drauf.


----------



## AjaxXx (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mich schon x-mal gewundert warum Buffed immer so langsam ist mit dem Seitenaufbau und das selbst nach längerem warten einzelne Bedienelemente nicht funktionieren. Dies trifft vor allem auf die Buffed Datenbank zu.
Nun habe ich das ganze mal in den w3c validator geschmissen und folgendes kam raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Buffed: Ist das nicht peinlich als eine der größten Communityseiten eine dermaßen fehlerbehaftete Website vorzuweisen.
Ich habe mir mal grob die Fehler angeschaut und bestimmt die Hälfte könnte man innerhalb kürzester Zeit beheben - das fängt ja schon bei einfachen Rechtschreibfehlern oder falsch geschlossenen Tags an.

*edit




Stanglnator schrieb:


> Nein. Grafiken bremsen die Performance, wir wollen die Geschwindigkeit optimieren. War ja nach dem Relaunch immer wieder Wunsch der Community.


 Seit wann bremsen Grafiken die Performance aus? Angenommen ihr nehmt irgendein Hintergrundmuster mit Backgroundrepeat. Dann müsste das Bild je nachdem vllt 70x70px groß sein und hat eine Dateigröße die nicht beachtenswert ist. Was ausbremst ist ganz klar Flash!



Grüße und bin auf eine Antwort gespannt :>


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mich schon x-mal gewundert warum Buffed immer so langsam ist mit dem Seitenaufbau und das selbst nach längerem warten einzelne Bedienelemente nicht funktionieren.




Auf wowdata liegt das aktuell leider an den vielen Sachen die auf "onload" der Seite warten, bevor sie ausgeführt werden. Und ja, gerade in dem Bereich sind wir nicht glücklich mit den vielen einzelnen CSS und JS-Einbindungen, das ist aber nicht so einfach aus dem System herauszuhebeln und zu ändern, da es viele Unterbereiche gibt, die sehr individuelle Einbindungen benötigen - aber wir haben es im Hinterkopf.


W3C-Validierungen sind sicher schön für den ePeen, aber da ist nichts wirklich kritisches drin und auch die Performance ist von den gemeldeten Sachen nicht betroffen. Bitte geht nicht davon aus, dass wir die Sachen nicht kennen. Die Seiten sind zum Teil aber so umfangreiche Konstrukte, dass es eben mal nicht nur eine schnelle Änderung nebenher erfordert. Wir nehmen ja auch jedes Feedback wahr.


----------



## Stanglnator (8. Juni 2011)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Backgroundrepeat. Dann müsste das Bild je nachdem vllt 70x70px groß sein und hat eine Dateigröße die nicht beachtenswert ist.



Das setzt voraus, dass wir ein wiederholendes Muster wollen - die finde ich überwiegend hässlich und unnötig. Mein Bezug war auf die großen Hintergrundgrafiken, die ansprechend aussehen aber Ladezeit ergo Performance kosten. 

Nochmal: Wir nutzen kein Flash, die Anzeigenserver laufen extern. Ohne Werbung keine Seite. Wenn es dazu Diskussionsbedarf gibt, dann meinetwegen im eigens dafür eingerichteten Thread, aber nicht hier. Denn an der Werbung wurde nichts verändert.


----------



## AjaxXx (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> W3C-Validierungen sind sicher schön für den ePeen, aber da ist nichts wirklich kritisches drin und auch die Performance ist von den gemeldeten Sachen nicht betroffen. Bitte geht nicht davon aus, dass wir die Sachen nicht kennen. Die Seiten sind zum Teil aber so umfangreiche Konstrukte, dass es eben mal nicht nur eine schnelle Änderung nebenher erfordert. Wir nehmen ja auch jedes Feedback wahr.



Ich denke nicht das es etwas mit einem ePeen zu tun hat fehlerfrei zu programmieren, vor allem da das World Wide Web Consortium den Webstandard vorgibt.
Nur als ein Beispiel: Es werden schließende Tags gesetzt, wo es nichts zu schließen gibt. Das hat nichts mit einem umfangreichen Konstrukt zu tun, sondern mit einem schlecht programmierten Template.





Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das setzt voraus, dass wir ein wiederholendes Muster wollen - die finde ich überwiegend hässlich und unnötig. Mein Bezug war auf die großen Hintergrundgrafiken, die ansprechend aussehen aber Ladezeit ergo Performance kosten.
> 
> Nochmal: Wir nutzen kein Flash, die Anzeigenserver laufen extern. Ohne Werbung keine Seite. Wenn es dazu Diskussionsbedarf gibt, dann meinetwegen im eigens dafür eingerichteten Thread, aber nicht hier. Denn an der Werbung wurde nichts verändert.



Ein wiederholendes Muster ist ja nicht automatisch ein Karo oder sonst irgendwas. Beispiel oder kann auch einfach nur eine leichte Struktur haben damit das Auge nicht auf eine so große einfarbige Fläche blicken muss.

Aber natürlich ist das nur meine Meinung und es ist nicht mein Recht irgendwelche Ansprüche zu stellen 



lg


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> schlecht programmierten



Da wurde gar nicht programmiert.


----------



## AjaxXx (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da wurde gar nicht programmiert.



Na wenn dass das einzige ist ... Nenn es wie du willst - es ist fehlerbehaftet.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Na wenn dass das einzige ist ... Nenn es wie du willst - es ist fehlerbehaftet.



Aber nicht höchste Prio.


----------



## iffs (8. Juni 2011)

Ach meno =( wieso is WAR weg von der leiste *sniff*


----------



## Petersburg (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab, ich hab was gefuuundeeeen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollen die Zeichen da unten sein? :O
Wenn nicht... bekomm ich einen Keks? 
(Ich benutze übrigens Firefox version 3.6.17 falls das wen interessiert)


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab, ich hab was gefuuundeeeen
> 
> Sollen die Zeichen da unten sein? :O
> Wenn nicht... bekomm ich einen Keks?
> (Ich benutze übrigens Firefox version 3.6.17 falls das wen interessiert)



Du bekommst nen Keks. ^^
Das ist ein Kodierungsfehler - wir wissen davon - aber konnten das noch nicht so ganz ausmerzen.


----------



## Mephisto3810 (10. Juni 2011)

Die Buffed Seite sieht so, wirklich sehr gut aus! 
Bei mir stimmt auch alles, die Seite wird nur Links
angezeigt, wenn man AD***** benutzt für Firefox.

Ich hätte gerne zwei Beispiele gezeigt, doch ich habe
leider noch keine 10 Beiträge ^^

lg,
Daniel 

PS: Für Buffed habe ich natürlich AD***** ausgeschaltet ;O


----------



## Orthrus (10. Juni 2011)

hmm, im Moment macht ihr es einem wirklich schwer auf die Add-Blocker zu verzichten...

Mal im Detail:

Duke Nukem - völlig OK, bunter Hintergrund (passt zwar nicht zu WoW, aber besser als das langweilige Grau) und vorallem ist die Seite zum *erstenmal zentriert*

Bloodgame - auch noch OK ein klick auf [X] beendet den Spuk

Driver - echt miserabel (eigentlich sollte da ein Kraftausdruck stehen), liegt über der kompletten Seite, [X] zum wegklicken nicht auffindbar und scrollen läßt sich auch nix, 
 	da hilft nur Geduld oder neu laden.... und der Griff in den Giftschrank für Werbung die so keiner braucht.

Diverse - der horizontale Werbebanner oben auf der myBuffed-Unterseite: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das Teil ist so "intelligent" plaziert, dass die "Home - mybuffed -Games - Buffedshop" Leiste
 	abgedeckt wird... und da keine Bild/ Werbung als Hintergrund ist dort auch nix zentriert...

(Auflösung 1366x786, Win 7, Firefox 5.0 & 4.0.1, Opera 11.11, Chrome 11.0.696.77)


----------



## Stanglnator (10. Juni 2011)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Driver - echt miserabel (eigentlich sollte da ein Kraftausdruck stehen), liegt über der kompletten Seite, [X] zum wegklicken nicht auffindbar und scrollen läßt sich auch nix,
> da hilft nur Geduld oder neu laden....



Driver hatte ich auch, aber mit Schließen-Button. Kannst du vielleicht einen unbeschnittenen Screenshot posten, wenn es noch mal vorkommt?

Was passieren kann: Wenn man zu schnell scrollt, bevor die Werbung geladen ist, kann sie falsch positioniert sein. Dann rutscht evtl. der X-Button nach oben und ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Könnte das bei dir so gewesen sein?


----------



## Orthrus (10. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Driver hatte ich auch, aber mit Schließen-Button. Kannst du vielleicht einen unbeschnittenen Screenshot posten, wenn es noch mal vorkommt?
> 
> Was passieren kann: Wenn man zu schnell scrollt, bevor die Werbung geladen ist, kann sie falsch positioniert sein. Dann rutscht evtl. der X-Button nach oben und ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Könnte das bei dir so gewesen sein?



Kann ich gern machen, aber bislang ist die Driver-Werbung noch nicht wieder dabei gewesen (gleichwohl ich die Seite nach Deinem Post mehrfach in verschiedenen Browsern aufgerufen hab).
Alllerdings war die Werbung schon beim Erstenmal falsch positioniert, scrolllen war wie beschrieben gar nicht möglich (hab erst versucht zu scrollen, nachdem ich keinen X-Button gesehen habe)
Man konnte auch unten im Browser-Fenster erkennnen das dort nochmal die Werbung über der Seite lag, währen diese Art Overlay ja sonst nur einmal vorhanden ist (siehe Bloodgame)
Beim Aufruf in Chrome gleicher Effekt, bei der Bloodgame-Werbung gabs das Problem nicht.

LG


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, Orthrus. Womöglich liegt es an deiner Auflösung, das müssen sich unsere Entwickler und die des Vermarkters noch mal ansehen. Ist natürlich Mist, sowas...


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juni 2011)

Hier ist auch mal wieder ein Problem mit der Darstellung (seit heute):

IE9; Win7-64bit, Auflösung 1920x 1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> IE9; Win7-64bit, Auflösung 1920x 1200



Bestätigt, liegt am Browser und ist in Arbeit. Kann leider nicht sagen, wie schnell das geht... Sorry!

Update: Die Duke-Kampagne wird ca. 18.00 deaktiviert.


----------



## Orthrus (11. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, Orthrus. Womöglich liegt es an deiner Auflösung, das müssen sich unsere Entwickler und die des Vermarkters noch mal ansehen. Ist natürlich Mist, sowas...



Bei der Auflösung von 1366 x 786 handelt es sich um die höchstmögliche native Auflösung des Acer Asprire.
Mist ist das vorallem für euch & eure Werbepartner. Ich texte hier ja nich aus Verärgerung, sondern weil ich etwas Feedback für
sinnvoller halte, als Rechtsklick "Dieses Objekt entfernen"...

Nebenbei:

[attachment=11958:capture_11062011.jpg]

Der im früherem Post angesprochene Banner auf myBuffed, befindet sich wieder am richtigen Platz und klebt nicht mehr über der obereren Navigations-Leiste
Und fast zentriert ist das Ganze auch 


Liebe Grüße & ein frohes Pfingstfest


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Juni 2011)

Noch mal danke für deine Infos, Orthrus! Sowas hilft auf jeden Fall, damit solche Probleme endgültig abgestellt werden können. 

Den mybuffed-Banner hat Zam gefixt, das ist einer der wenigen Fälle, in denen wir selbst etwas ändern können. Das meiste wird halt über die Anzeigen-Server gesteuert, worauf wir kaum Einfluss haben.

Danke noch mal an ZAM! <3

Update: Der Vermarkter hat's verbockt, mit dem IE9 gibt es weiter Probleme... narf.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Update: Der Vermarkter hat's verbockt, mit dem IE9 gibt es weiter Probleme... narf.



Die Positionierung im IE9 schau ich mir noch genauer an, ob wir da was machen können.


----------



## Rhilla (17. Juni 2011)

huhu^^wie ich schon in einem beitrag beschrieben hab,hab ich ein problem seit dem eure seite verändert wurde,wenn ich irgendwas schreibe zu einem thema ,da kann ich nur paar sätze schreiben wenn ich was weiter schreiben möchte springt mein curser zurück und es wird einiges von alleine gelöscht ,und da ich meckertante nr1 bin ,schreib ich gern viel xD und ich fand eure seite mit der leiste links auch viel besser^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> huhu^^wie ich schon in einem beitrag beschrieben hab,hab ich ein problem seit dem eure seite verändert wurde,wenn ich irgendwas schreibe zu einem thema ,da kann ich nur paar sätze schreiben wenn ich was weiter schreiben möchte springt mein curser zurück und es wird einiges von alleine gelöscht ,und da ich meckertante nr1 bin ,schreib ich gern viel xD und ich fand eure seite mit der leiste links auch viel besser^^



Wo genau passiert das und welchen Browser nutzt du? (Versionsnummer bitte mit angeben). Screenshot wäre auch ideal. :-)


----------



## Anansie (17. Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Entscheidung auf die Navigation links zu verzichten. Allerdings ist die fehlende Zentrierung sehr störend vom Look & Feel her. Verwendet wird Firefox 4.1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiters sind die Schriftgrößen bei den Überschriften zu groß und die Anzeige der zweiten Spalte (im Beispiel die Klassenblogs) gehört auf die Höhe der neuen Foreneinträge. Ansonsten wirkt die Seite zu asymethrisch.
Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, es arbeiten zuviele "Techniker" an der Seite und keine Designer.


----------



## Belwár (11. April 2012)

Dafür muss und wollte ich nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen.

Trotzdem sollte mal erwähnt werden:

In eurer Navigationsübersicht funktioniert zwar noch der Button aber der 6. Item-Thumb (in javaScript würde man OnMouseOver sagen) zur Schnellübersicht funktioniert nicht.

Ist mal aufgefallen und bis jetzt immer noch da.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2012)

Welchen Button meinst du genau?


----------



## Belwár (12. April 2012)

Ja seit heute funktioniert er wieder.  Um so besser.

Das war der 6. und letzte ThumdnailButton (Heute GuildWars2 Events) auf der Startseite


----------

